# 745Li 22" Lowenharts W/Pics



## westkoast_745 (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome to the 'Fest! :wave: Lowenharts.........top dollar rims.


----------



## AGPSuperstaR (Sep 19, 2006)

You need some coilovers...


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Sweet Ride :str8pimpi Can never go wrong with white !


----------

